# Track Cleaning



## danpuckett (Dec 31, 2014)

I know track can be manually cleaned and I have most of the tools for that, but I am wondering if there are good train car mounted track cleaners and what the Forum members recommend. I figure if you are going to clean track you might as well enjoy it and run a train at the same time.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Recent post on s homemade track cleaning car here.

Building my own track cleaning car


----------



## Lynn D Bennett (Jul 27, 2013)

There is a professional track cleaning car that scrubs the track with Lacquer thinner. Lacquer thinner is the best solvent I have manually used on my track but it dissolves plastic and removes paint so don't get it on anything but the tops of the rails. Alcohol does almost nothing. The old fashion abrasive track cleaning erasure does a good manual job too. Anyway, that's my experience.

LDBennett


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

The best one on the market, at least that I bought, is from Pats Trains. 

They are easy to make.

I use iso-alcohol not lacquer thinner, but "wet cleaning" does seem to clean up a dirty track much better. At least if you keep the pads clean and new.

Not that I don't do it, but a warning about running train cars with pads or fluids like alcohol or lacquer thinner. All it can take is one spark (that never happens on a train layout, does it?) and you can have a quick, flash fire. So pay attention to the car at all times as it is cleaningwet - watch it like a hawk, and be prepared for problems with it crossing a switch or a de-railment, etc..

You can probably guess how I know this!


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

IMHO, although long out of production and no longer made the Trackmann 2000 remains as the gold standard track cleaning car for others to try to beat. I have one, it's hefty and articulated for pad to track problem free over all your curves, switches, etc. None better, Occasionally becomes available on auction sites and other secondary market sources.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have the Trackman 2000, good working unit, and very simple.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

+1 for the trackman!


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

I use iso alcohol in a CMX track cleaning car. It's easy to use and heavy brass. It has two pads… the leading one is the wet pad, the trailing one is dry. The amount of solvent is adjustable with the twist of a knob. It holds quite a bit too.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I also use a CMX track cleaning car with denatured alcohol.
The CMX is pricey but does an excellent job IMO. :thumbsup:


----------



## Taylor622 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Centerline Track Cleaning Car*

Centerline track cleaning cars are being manufactured. They drag and roll the cleaning pad. You can use alcohol or solvents. I added a popsicle stick deck, caboose body, and lights. It's part of the work train.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The CMX cleaning car is a great car, they might suck me in at some point. I had a Centerline clearning car, I wasn't that impressed with it.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

GRJohn,
I'm confident you remember NIMT, an extremely active member on the forum until he went MIA.
He was VERY instrumental in getting me deeply interested in the hobby and originally suggested the CMX car, but with the "pricey" warning. I gave one to myself as a Christmas present near the end of my first year in the hobby. I've never regretted the investment. 
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, I remember Sean well. I don't know what happened there, I really hope he's doing OK, and I wish him well.


----------



## danpuckett (Dec 31, 2014)

*Track cleaning Car update*

I did purchase one. It has one dry floating pad. It runs well. Will have to see how it actually does on keeping the track clean. Thank you to all who contributed advice, info, etc.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have one of these Northeast Trains Track Cleaning Cars in addition to the Trackman 2000, this works well with the pads soaked with alcohol and followed by the Trackman 2000.


----------

